# Laguna 14 Twelve Bandsaw - Good saw with some warts



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

Great video review. Some people may not be willing to wade through 20 minutes (I found it time well spent, but then again I am waiting for delivery on mine so I am pretty motivated) and so a written summary would be helpful. You identified several quality control issues but concluded that this was the best saw in the market segment. In other words, by your estimation there is no 5 star 14 inch band saw?


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

> Great video review. Some people may not be willing to wade through 20 minutes (I found it time well spent, but then again I am waiting for delivery on mine so I am pretty motivated) and so a written summary would be helpful. You identified several quality control issues but concluded that this was the best saw in the market segment. In other words, by your estimation there is no 5 star 14 inch band saw?
> 
> - chem


Well, I would have given it five stars plus if the table had been flat. The tires thing was marginal. Most people would be happy with them the way they are I suspect. I am a bit over-critical because years ago I owned a 16" Minimax and I know how smooth a good bandsaw can be. And the fence shimming was an easy fix.

Perhaps I am expecting too much from a 14" machine, but the 1412 is as close to perfection that I have seen in this price bracket.


----------



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

Where did you order the bandsaw in calgary. I have not found anyone that will order one for me.

M


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

> Where did you order the bandsaw in calgary. I have not found anyone that will order one for me.
> 
> M
> 
> - misterbig


Black Forest


----------



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

That's funny. Laguna didn't tell me about them just canadian woodworker, elite tools out east, etc. canadian just pushed rikon, elite adds freight costs. I will go done to talk to the folks at black Forrest.

Thanks


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pros and cons of this band saw.


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

A little update on this review.

I removed the stock tires and installed a set of the blue Carter tires. They did run smoother and fit the 7/8" slot in the tire rim perfectly. They are 1/32" thinner however, which results in the blade running that much further to the left. Well within the tolerances of the guides, but I did have to make a new zero clearance insert.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Great review, Looking at this saw and the Rikon 10-325 and The Grizzly GO457. I have a Laguna jointer and so far very impressed. The only place up here is asking $1299.00 for the 14-12 so may have to run down to Black Forest, C.W. will not bring in the 14-12 for some reason? I travel to Vancouver quite often and have gone down to Bellingham so the Grizzly is still an option?


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

> Great review, Looking at this saw and the Rikon 10-325 and The Grizzly GO457. I have a Laguna jointer and so far very impressed. The only place up here is asking $1299.00 for the 14-12 so may have to run down to Black Forest, C.W. will not bring in the 14-12 for some reason? I travel to Vancouver quite often and have gone down to Bellingham so the Grizzly is still an option?
> 
> - rad457


CWW has had a falling out with Laguna and is concentrating on the Rikon line. Black Forest is trying on Laguna for size as their main rep in Calgary. I got that directly from Laguna and Black Forest. I got my saw for 10% off, $1169 Canadian if I recall. So even though I paid an extra $50 to go to the Carter tires, I still didn't overpay.

Laguna customer Service has been awesome through the trials I have had. They offered to send me a free blade as compensation for my troubles, but I had already purchased a bunch of blades. I took a couple of Laguna T-Shirts instead.

I fixed the uneven table problem quite easily as it turned out. I took the nut that fits into the slot where the table is split and filed down one side to create uneven clamping pressure across the gap. By taking off a little at a time I brought the table flush.

I have to say that I am extremely impressed with this saw now. I put a 1/2" 3 TPI blade on it last night and took a 1/16" sliver off of a 9" piece of hard maple and the saw didn't break a sweat. It runs uber smooth now with the new tires, even when running a 3/4" blade.

I have run a 1/4" blade on it and experimented with cutting tight curves. Easy peasy.

For a hobby woodworker or small shop where a bandsaw has to serve multiple purposes (not just re-sawing) this bandsaw is the best there is. Fine Woodworking just voted it the Best Value and Best Overall tool in their latest Tools and Shops issue where they review several re-saw capable 14" bandsaws. I fondled the General International bandsaws at KMS Tools the other day, and the roughness and lack of precision in the rack and pinion guide post was enough to scare me off. They are WAAAY overpriced for what they are.

The Grizzly series in the same price range is a very competitive alternative. I considered their G0457 14" but didn't want the bearing guides and looked at the G0513 series of 17" bandsaws as an alternative but didn't have the space. As well, with the dollar being down to 0.88US, the cost was getting unattractive for the Grizzly equivalents.

Good luck with whatever you end up choosing.

Cheers


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a follow-up review on this saw after I had used it for awhile.

Laguna 1412 review Follow-up


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Great post and video.

I think they should be able to get a table flat and the tires should also be consistent. Curious about the newer tires if you got them. Still get annoyed that companies can ship products with some of these sloppy issues. Wheels/tires need to be round, table needs to be flat. Isn't that 90% of a band saw?

C'mon manufacturers. So many people settle with 4 or 5 issues on Grizzly and say they are happy with it. Why can't stuff that is new be nearly perfect when new.

Seeing the second video - going to check it out now.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Both reviews are great. I think you solved some problems and Laguna should be coming out with a 14 thirteen soon. Maybe you can sign it.


----------



## ChuckH (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been setting mine up for the last couple of weeks. Been detailing the process in a post over in the tools forum. I'll turn it into a review before all is said and done.

With regards to the fence square to table; mine has two hex set screws tapped into the fence mount, between the two bolts that hold the fence in place. One high, one low. This made it very easy to square the fence; I do wonder if I'll have to restaurant it every time I remove the fence, and if the aluminum will start getting torn up by the set screws. Time will tell…

QC issues is right. The silliest thing so far, not at a big deal is that it came with the lower guide assembly knob installed in the rear. After I put the table on I could barely reach it. I fixed it when I took the table off to adjust the lower wheel because they were badly out of coplanar.


----------

